# contador y proteus



## remramon2007 (Dic 20, 2007)

hola gente del foro, estoy comenzando a utilizar el programa de simulacion proteus y me encontre con un problema al simular un bucle en lenguaje basic y visualizarlo en un lcd
el lcd ya lo tengo conectado y funcionando bien
por cierto simulo un pic16f628 con un oscilador de 4 mhz tambien probe con uno de 20 mhz y probe otras cosas como hacer titilar un led o esas cosas y funciona bien osea que el micro mal configurado no esta, el problema es con este software por lo visto

include "bs2defs.bas"

define osc 4

inicio:
n var byte

for n = 0 to 20
lcdout n                     'tambien probe colocando un numeral adelante de la n
pause 1000
next n

tambien probe usar un if then pensando que el bucle for presente problemas

inicio:
n = 0

contar:
if n < 10 then
lcdout n          'tambien probe colocando un numeral delante de la n
n = n + 1
endif
goto contar

bueno gente espero me puedan dar una mano y ya que estamos otra consulta alguien sabe como puedo salir con la información por el puerto serie del pc?
gracias y sinceramente esta muy bueno este programa espero encontrarle la vuelta para hacerlo funcionar ya que acelera bastante la prueba los programas

un abrazo ramon


----------



## antoniotenorio (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola remramon2007, aunque yo no programo micros en lenguaje Basic pues creo que el error esta en que el momento que le dices "lcdout n" tienes que sumarle un 47d por que el LCD  lo toma con el ASCII seguro que te aparecen cosas raras...pero al sumarle 47d corriges el ASCII, otra cosa que no vi es.....Donde configuras por que puerto esta conectado el LCD..


----------



## El nombre (Ene 16, 2008)

en ensamblador hay que modificar el programa haciendo una pequeña temporizacion. en C no he probado


----------

